# 31.05 Buchholzer STEVENS MTB-Cup



## Tracer (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Biker!
Am Sonntag, dem 31.05 findet das Buchholzer STEVENS MTB-Cup, daß von der RSG Nordheide organisiert wird!
Ich bin schon mehrmals dabei gewesen, die Strecke macht viel Spass und die Leute von der RSG Nordheide sorgen für gute Stimmung und das leibliche Wohl. Auch für wenig rennorientierte Fahrer lohnt sich eine Teilnahme.
Da nur weniger Rennen hier in Norddeutschland stattfinden, hoffe ich, ihr unterstütz das Rennen mit zahlreicher Teilnahme!!!
Ok, dann sehen wir uns in Buchholz!
Willy

http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/Termine/MTB_Rennen_2009/


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2009)

Die Webseite wird sicher in Kürze noch mit weiteren Infos gefüllt? Ist ja noch recht leer.

Bin auf jeden Fall interessiert!
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (17. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin,
hi Willy, da war doch noch etwas....  was für´n Spaß
Wir sind an dem Wochenende in Dänemark, wünschen aber allen ganz viel Spaß, eine kräftige Laktatdusche und `ne klasse Traktion unter der Gabel...

Sodenn, bis dann
Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (18. Mai 2009)

Haben wir gerade gestern drüber gesprochen. Wir werden vermutlich auf alle Fälle zum zuschauen kommen. 

Von den Nachbarn zwei Häuser weiter wird wohl auch mindestens ein Teilnehmer dabei sein!


----------



## John Rico (20. Mai 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Haben wir gerade gestern drüber gesprochen. Wir werden vermutlich auf alle Fälle zum zuschauen kommen.
> 
> Von den Nachbarn zwei Häuser weiter wird wohl auch mindestens ein Teilnehmer dabei sein!



Wie jetzt, gibt's dieses Jahr keinen Medikamententransport auf der Strecke? Daggi, da musst du auf jeden Fall noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, zumal Manni letztes Jahr der Liebling der Herzen war.


@Willi:
Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall beim Rennen! 
Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du mittlerweile im Training bist und ich diesmal deutlich hinter dir bleibe.


----------



## Stemmel (21. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, gibt's dieses Jahr keinen Medikamententransport auf der Strecke? Daggi, da musst du auf jeden Fall noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, zumal Manni letztes Jahr der Liebling der Herzen war.



Das ist doch bestimmt schon mindestens zwei Jahre her...


----------



## John Rico (21. Mai 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt schon mindestens zwei Jahre her...



Wirklich? Ich werd wohl langsam alt ... 
Dann wird es ja erst recht Zeit, dass Manni wieder ins Renngeschehen eingreift! 
Wär auf jeden Fall schön, wenn wir uns da sehen egal ob auf dem Bike oder bei einem Stück Kuchen!


----------



## Stemmel (21. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Wär auf jeden Fall schön, wenn wir uns da sehen egal ob auf dem Bike oder bei einem Stück Kuchen!



Wir sehen uns, so oder so! 

(es sei denn, es regnet junge Hunde...)


----------



## Tracer (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs!
Wer hat lust am Mittwoch oder Freitag auf der Strecke ein Paar Runde zu drehen?!
Willy


----------



## John Rico (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Willy!

Extra nach Buchholz ist mir zu weit/zeitaufwändig, außerdem kennen wir die Strecke doch! 
Ich werde mich aber am Mittwoch und wahrscheinlich auch Freitag in den HaBes noch etwas "einfahren", falls du Lust hast.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Öli__ (26. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> ....... außerdem kennen wir die Strecke doch!
> .....
> Gruß
> Sven



Bleibt die Strecke denn die selbe?
Der Stadtwald wurde in den letzten Wochen ja sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Es gibt jetzt auch einen neuen Streckenplan --> Teilweise geändert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (26. Mai 2009)

Oh, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet!
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Strecke bis auf kleine Änderungen die gleiche wie immer ist. Was ist denn im Stadtwald passiert, haben da etwa auch die Forstarbeiter gewütet?

Das heißt für mich auf jeden Fall früh da sein und vor dem Rennen die Strecke anschauen.


----------



## Öli__ (26. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> ......Was ist denn im Stadtwald passiert, haben da etwa auch die Forstarbeiter gewütet?.......


Richtig, "gewütet" ist da passend ausgedrückt!


----------



## John Rico (26. Mai 2009)

Die können sich scheinbar nirgends benehmen, auch hier in den HaBes sind in den letzten Monaten viele Trails der Forstarbeit zum Opfer gefallen.
Aber wir Mountainbiker machen ja den Wald kaputt ...


----------



## Janny (26. Mai 2009)

Hehehe, Willy ist in die Startgruppe mit den Jungspunden gerutscht. Liegt wohl an den Tücken des elektronischen Meldeformulars, nehme ich an. Gaaanz vielleicht werden wir am Sonntag auch da sein. Oder sogar mitfahren.


----------



## Tracer (27. Mai 2009)

War Heute in Buchholz!
Und zum Glück habe ich jemanden aus der RSG Nordheide getroffen der mir freundlicher weise die Strecke zeigte!
Naja, der Junge war 15 und hat mich ganz schön gefordert, eher gesagt fast überfordert!
Ganz neu ist die Strecke nicht, aber 50% schon! Ich empfand sie technisch leichter, dafür aber schneller!
Auf jedem Fall, worauf ihr achten solltet, ist nach dem Start, es geht zu erst in eine rechts Kurve, dann entlang der Halle und dann kommt eine links Kurve. Die ist mit tiefem Sand bestückt die mit Speed zu einem gezwungene Drift führt!
Aber in Allgemeinen braucht ihr keine grobstolligen Reifen, Ralph Racing oder ein Race King reicht völlig aus!
Ok, werde am Fr. Nachmittag wieder hin fahren!
M.f.G.
Willy

P.S.: Hey Janny du hast recht, die haben mich mit den jungen Hüpfern 
zusammen getan, statt zu den alten Säcken! 

P.S.2.: Sven : Ob ich schneller bin als du weiß ich nicht! Mal sehen, ob die drei Wochen Training was gebracht haben!? Es wird auf jeden Fall Spaß machen!


----------



## John Rico (27. Mai 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> P.S.2.: Sven : Ob ich schneller bin als du weiß ich nicht! Mal sehen, ob die drei Wochen Training was gebracht haben!? Es wird auf jeden Fall Spaß machen!



Genau, Hauptsache Spaß! 
Ich fahr wie in Lüneburg nach der Devise: "Durchkommen, Spaß haben und möglichst nicht Letzter werden!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (28. Mai 2009)

Na dann bis Sonntag!!!


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2009)

War 'ne coole Veranstaltung - wenn man mal davon absieht das sich mein Lenker gleich in der ersten Runde verabschiedet hat
Naja, und dann ist es ganz sicher nicht von Nachteil, wenn man die Strecke kennt und ein paar mal gefahren ist

Wo und wann gib's denn die Ergebnisse?


----------



## John Rico (31. Mai 2009)

Mir hat's auch wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, daher an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an den RSG (falls jemand mitliest)! 
Hat wieder alles super geklappt, daher macht weiter so und bis zum nächsten Jahr!

Auch wenn es schade ist, was die Forstarbeiter aus dem Wald gemacht haben, viele technische Passagen sind den Raupen und Sägen zum Opfer gefallen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Skorpion (1. Juni 2009)

Schön, wenn es euch gefallen hat. 
Auch wir (die RSG) sind immer ganz froh, wenn alles geklappt hat. Leider könner auch wir so viele Dinge wie z.B. Streckenänderung (Arbeiten der Forstarbeiter), WA etc. nicht ändern. 
Unser neuer Webmaster ist noch nicht ganz so schnell - wir hoffen aber, dass im Laufe des Tages alle Ergebnisse und Fotos auf unser Seite zu sehen sind. 
Wir hatten Spaß - ihr hattet hoffentlich Spaß - das Leben ist kurz - laßt uns biken.


----------



## deeptrain (1. Juni 2009)

mensch war ja richtig was los wenn ich mir die ergebnisse anschaue konnte leider am heimrennen nich teilnehmen wegen mein knie hoffe ihr hattet alle viel spass........


----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2009)

Die Ergebnisse sind jetzt on man achte auf den 9 plazierten in der Master-Klasse! Ich würde sagen: "nur fliegen ist schöner"  - oder ich fahre das nächste mal auch enfach quer durch mit 2:12 wohl die schnellste Runde des Tages na dann bis 2010

Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar nette Bilderchen


----------



## John Rico (1. Juni 2009)

Skorpion schrieb:


> Schön, wenn es euch gefallen hat.
> Auch wir (die RSG) sind immer ganz froh, wenn alles geklappt hat. Leider könner auch wir so viele Dinge wie z.B. Streckenänderung (Arbeiten der Forstarbeiter), WA etc. nicht ändern.
> Unser neuer Webmaster ist noch nicht ganz so schnell - wir hoffen aber, dass im Laufe des Tages alle Ergebnisse und Fotos auf unser Seite zu sehen sind.
> Wir hatten Spaß - ihr hattet hoffentlich Spaß - das Leben ist kurz - laßt uns biken.



Wie schon gesagt, ihr macht einen tollen Job, dazu sind alle in gelb immer super freundlich und hilfsbereit, es macht einfach Spaß!
Und euer neuer Webmaster ist sehr schnell! 

Aber sind nicht Hobby-Männer und Senioren nur vier statt wie angegeben fünf Runden gefahren? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich nach der ersten Runde froh war, nur noch eine "3" oben am Wagen hängen zu sehen.


----------



## AndreZ. (1. Juni 2009)

Die Zeitmessung wurde wie auch in Lüneburg und Eyendorf (Strassenrennen) wieder von Herrn Tim G. durchgeführt, der WAV war mal wieder von Frau Janine T. aus O. geführt worden.
Deshalb wundert es mich absolut nicht mehr, das die Listen mal WIEDER komplett für den A.... sind!!!
Aber ich rege mich darüber nicht mehr auf, das sollen mal andere übernehmen, sonst heisst es am Ende des Tages wieder - guck dir mal den Herrn Z. an...der meckert auch jedes mal!!!


----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2009)

na dann erklärt sich vielleicht auch die schnelle Rundenzeit von 2:12  oder doch "leicht" abgekürzt

Und weshalb ich auf einmal zum HAM Verband gesteckt wurde, ist mir auch'n Rätsel (habe doch 'ne NRW-Lizenz) 

Egal, gewonnen hätte ich eh nicht, und wegen meinem kleinen "Defekt" nicht mal 'ne Chance auf's Podium....hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## AndreZ. (1. Juni 2009)

Ach, dann bist Du wohl der Mark I. vom Team P. ???
Das mit LV hat mich auch sehr gewundert...aber vielleicht gehört Herford ja jetzt zu Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Ach, dann bist Du wohl der Mark I. vom Team P. ???
> Das mit LV hat mich auch sehr gewundert...aber vielleicht gehört Herford ja jetzt zu Hamburg


jau, Marc I. vom Team P. Vielleicht haben die nur meinen Nachnamen gesehen, und mal wieder an Sven I. gedacht  

cool, damit wäre ich ja dann erster in der Verbandwertung...erster von ein naja, ich kann mit leben und habe auch nix gesagt, bin das Rennen ja auch nur noch als Training zu Ende gefahren und wollte einfach nur nicht überrundet werden...war eben trotzdem prima, auch wenn ich mit der Strecke irgendwie nicht so ganz klar gekommen bin - hätte eigentlich genau das richtige für Jens sein müssen...


----------



## John Rico (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Andre und Glückwunsch zum Dritten! (Oder bist du eigentlich wieder Zweiter? )
Nein, du bist nicht der einzige, der "meckert". Ich hatte nach der Veranstaltung in Lüneburg bezüglich der Ergebnisse einen netten Schriftwechsel, zuerst mit dem verantwortlichen vom Lüneburger Verein, dann mit besagter Janine T. Wenn das allerdings - wie du schreibst - häufiger daneben geht, dann wundert es mich doch, dass sie nach ihrer Aussage auch auf deutschen Meisterschaften u.ä. zuständig war. Aber vielleicht ja jeweils nur ein Mal ... 

Was dazu passt: Ich wurde von ihr ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass Beschwerden bis 30 Minuten nach dem Rennen zu erfolgen haben. Schön nur, dass am Veranstaltungsort (wieder?) keine Ergebnisse aushingen, nicht mal, als bereits alles abgebaut war!

Aber dafür kann der RSG ja nix!


----------



## AndreZ. (1. Juni 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Aber dafür kann der RSG ja nix!



Das stimmt, die haben Ihren Job nämlich wieder ganz gut gemacht 

Aber mit der Zeitnahme ist es echt ein Drama...ich bin die ganze Zeit Rad an Rad mit Robert K. gefahren und habe erst auf dem letzten KM die Attacke gesetzt...lt. Liste war er über 1 min. zurück...es waren aber nur 10 - 15 sek.
Der 5. Platzierte war auch nicht 3. sek. hinter Robert K. sondern mehrere min.
Und wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit Robert K. zusammen gefahren bin, wundert es mich sehr, dass er als schnellste Runde fast 40 sek. langsamer war als ich!!!
Dann das angesprochene mit Marc I. usw usw...bei der LVM Strasse in Eyendorf (wo ich zum Glück nicht gefahren bin) stand das mit der meisen Zeitnahme sogar in der Regionalzeitung!!!
In Lüneburg das mit den vertauschten Ergebnissen von mir und Frank E.!


Noch Fragen???

Würde ich meine Arbeit so mies machen, würde mein Chef mich raus werfen!!!


----------



## Tracer (1. Juni 2009)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke!






















Mehr Fotos demnächst!
M.f.G
Willy


----------



## Janny (2. Juni 2009)

Viel Spaß hat's gemacht, mit so vielen Freunden und freundlichen Fremden auf der Strecke zu sein. Dass ich da nicht früher schon mal mitgefahren bin... Danke an die RSG!


----------



## Tracer (2. Juni 2009)

...du warst zu schnell für die Kamera!


----------



## Tracer (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## David_B (8. Juni 2009)

War lediglich mit der Kamera da, der Termin ist für einen Schönwettersportler wie mich einfach zu früh im Jahr.


----------



## Kiwi8 (9. Juni 2009)

Coole Fotos!
Hast du noch mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juni 2009)

Hui, doch so viele, die hier dirket in meiner nähe wohnen:wow:
Ich werde mich auch mal demnächst bei der RSG sehen lassen
Aber rest mit neuem Bike
Wahrscheinlich Cube LTD Team 20" Green/Black


----------



## David_B (12. Juni 2009)

Es gibt keine weiteren Bilder, die ich mit gutem Gewissen zeigen könnte.  Mit den wechselnden Lichtbedingungen und der ohnehin schon fleckigen Beleuchtung war es recht schwer zu fotografieren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2009)

dSA Green gibt es net mehr in 20" bei meinem händler
muss ich wohl das schwarze nehmen oder in hamburg gucken


----------

